# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  La fiesta Nacional.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Hoy en España se habla sobre la fiesta nacional, que opinaís de la prohibición del parlamento Catalán de que se celebren eventos taurinos en Cataluña.

Yo la respecto, como no puede ser de otra forma, pero no la comparto, lo siento por las personas que le gusta ver una buena corrida de toros y no lo podran hacer en cataluña. :Frown: 

Aquí os dejo un enlace dónde podeís ver el ultimo programa de toros para todos que retrasmite la RTVA todos los domingos y el cual no me pierdo y recomiendo a todos.
http://www.radiotelevisionandalucia....tenido?id=5535

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

A mi me parece un buen paso adelante, siempre y cuando sólo se prohiba el maltrato del bicho.

Los espectáculos de recortadores y similares me parecen muy dignos. No así los que convierten en espectáculo el sufrimiento de un animal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo los respeto. Pero como dice Salut propondria seguir haciendo las corridas como se hacen ahora pero sin maltratarlo. Una pauta a seguir puede ser lo que hacen en EE.UU:

Le ponen un belcro al toro en el lugar donde se le clavarían las banderillas, y en las mismas otro belcro en la punta.

----------


## nando

La verdad yo no entiendo de toros pero creo que pertenece a nuestra cultura y la admito y el que quiera que vaya y el que no como yo pues a ver pantanos me parece mal lo que está pasando en cataluña no se puede poner un letrero de un negocio en español y en chino si esto me dá la impresión de que se quieren desvincular poco a poco de lo que es España en fin que lo arreglen los politicos que para eso cobran de nuestros impuestos¡¡¡

----------


## nando

Le ponen un belcro al toro en el lugar donde se le clavarían las banderillas, y en las mismas otro belcro en la punta.[/QUOTE]
jajajaja un belcro jajajaja  :Embarrassment:  eso es una marxxxxxda el torero de verdad no vá a querer eso

----------


## Salut

^^ Eso de los carteles es más un tópico que la realidad... de hecho, las leyes dicen la información debe estar siempre disponible en los dos idiomas cooficiales.

Pero es irse por las ramas ;P


Volviendo a los toros: Por lo poco que he leido respecto a esa ley, parece que va en la línea de lo que he dicho más arriba...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> que opinaís de la prohibición del parlamento Catalán de que se celebren eventos taurinos en Cataluña.


Una vergüenza  :Mad:  :Mad: 



*Encuesta: Prohibirías las corridas de toros* 

No, rotundamente no

*¿Porque?*

Cada uno tiene derecho a ser partidario o en contra de este tipo de actos, y como estamos en un estado de derecho, o eso nos han vendido, porque sucesos como éste, tienen otro nombre, el cual empieza por dic... y termina por ...ura

Yo tengo derecho a ver una corrida de toros donde me venga en gana sin que tenga que venir el típico político de turno que por cuatro votos es capaz de ... bueno, cualquier cosa  :Mad: 

El que no le guste, que no vaya, pero que deje a los demás tranquilos y en paz  :Wink: 

Pero vamos, no nos confundamos, esta prohibición no es por el maltrato a los animales, no seamos tontos, que esto no es por eso..., porque los "correbous"... que atan al toro con una soga, le ponen las llamaradas esas en las astas, lo marean "parriba" y "pabajo", encajonado en una caja de 2 m2 hasta que sale... si eso no es maltrato, que es??? Una caricia???  :Confused:  Sin embargo, no se han prohibido...porqué será será???

Muy fácil:

Corridas de toros = España =/ Cataluña

En fin... :Frown:

----------


## Salut

> Cada uno tiene derecho a ser partidario o en contra de este tipo de actos, y como estamos en un estado de derecho, o eso nos han vendido, porque sucesos como éste, tienen otro nombre, el cual empieza por dic... y termina por ...ura


Este tipo de actos no tienen cabida dentro de la libertad individual, en tanto en cuanto afectan a terceras partes (al toro, que aunque no sea humano sí que tiene derecho a no ser torturado).

Con casi todos los animales se ha prohibido la tortura, pero con el toreo se hizo una inaceptable excepción. Al menos en Cataluña se ha corregido.


Por cierto, que se han planteado un monton de ILP similares, incluso en Madrid... y el primer lugar en donde se prohibieron fue en Canarias. Así que el argumento "nacionalista" no tiene mucho sentido.

----------


## sergi1907

> Este tipo de actos no tienen cabida dentro de la libertad individual, en tanto en cuanto afectan a terceras partes (al toro, que aunque no sea humano sí que tiene derecho a no ser torturado).
> 
> Con casi todos los animales se ha prohibido la tortura, pero con el toreo se hizo una inaceptable excepción. Al menos en Cataluña se ha corregido.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, que se han planteado un monton de ILP similares, incluso en Madrid... y el primer lugar en donde se prohibieron fue en Canarias. Así que el argumento "nacionalista" no tiene mucho sentido.


Si, pero a quien interesa enfrentar a Canarias y España. Sería un absurdo. En cambio ahora hay tema para llenar mítines y conseguir votos.

Yo soy contrario a cualquier maltrato a los animales, se llame como se llame, y esté en la región que esté, pero ahora resulta que si digo que soy antitaurino es que soy catalanista y antiespañol.
Todo esto dice muy poco de todos los españoles, siempre más pendientes del enfrentamiento que de la unión.

----------


## FEDE

Solo decir una cosa sobre torturas a los animales, creo que es mas tortura por ejemplo (tener un canario encerrado en una jaula) toda su vida hasta su muerte, que morir en una plaza de toros lucha a lucha con el torero, despues de haber disfrutado de 4 años de libertad en el campo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  por lo menos yo lo preferiría.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

PD. Si no existieran las corridas de toros, el toro de lidía no viviría más de un año.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ahora resulta que si digo que soy antitaurino es que soy catalanista y antiespañol.


Antitaurinos hay en todas partes y no tienen porqué ser nacionalistas

El problema viene porque, esa prohibición no se ha echo por las protestas antitaurinas, las firmas entregadas y esas cosas, sino porque como corridas de toros siempre ha sido y seguirá siendo ligado a España, pues el Parlamento Catalán las ha prohibido allí

----------


## Salut

> PD. Si no existieran las corridas de toros, el toro de lidía no viviría más de un año.


Como ya se ha dicho, pueden hacerse otro tipo de espectáculos no cruentos  :Smile: 


Respecto a la "desaparición" en si mismo, el toro de lidia no es una especie... es una simple raza, la selección artificial de unos individuos concretos.

Más me preocuparía el impacto sobre los ecosistemas... y en esto hay claroscuros. En algunos sitios el toro bravo se cría en dehesas de enorme valor ambiental. En mi zona, la cría del toro bravo se hace precisamente a costa de las dehesas, degradando fuertemente los suelos. Lo cual vendría a mostrar que se trata más de una opción de gestión tomada por el propietario que de una especie en concreto.

----------


## jasg555

Este tema sólo ha traído discusiones en todos los sitios que conozco.

 Es un asunto complicado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> PD. Si no existieran las corridas de toros, el toro de lidía no viviría más de un año.


Corrijo: Directamente no existiría, o tan sólo existiría en algún zoológico y poco más, porque, dudo mucho que los ganaderos se gastaran millonadas en criarlos y mantenerlos para soltarlos luego al campo como el que suelta un par de conejos




> Como ya se ha dicho, pueden hacerse otro tipo de espectáculos no cruentos


Puedes decir alguno please????  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> Este tema sólo ha traído discusiones en todos los sitios que conozco.
> 
>  Es un asunto complicado.


Cierto es... en todos lados suelen acabar mal.



*@F.Lázaro:* me parece una interpretación un poco cogida por los pelos. En muchas zonas de Cataluña -algunas muy nacionalistas- sienten los toros como algo propio, y aun así se ha prohibido.

Puedes ver cómo en el PSC, que de nacionalista no tiene un pelo, muchos han votado contra los toros. Y en CiU ha habido votos a favor.

Igual algún diputado suelto sin muchas entendederas habrá determinado su voto por ese topicazo (tanto en un lado como en el otro), pero no creo que sean, ni mucho menos, la mayoría.

----------


## Salut

> Puedes decir alguno please????


Los toreos con velcros, los recortadores, encierros, etc.

Obviamente es una molestia para el animal, pero ni de lejos es una tortura.


Probablemente, para algunos de esos espectáculos, se deba ir tirando de los individuos menos agresivos... pero eso no es negativo para el campo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los toreos con velcros


Algún maltrato sufrirá, porque a un toro no le pones un velcro como si fuera un pantalón ni de coña




> los recortadores


Ya lo estás maltratando, porque para eso, tienes que meter a los toros en cajas de 2 m2 en las que son transportados, entrados a la fuerza a base de palos, tirando de ellos, transporte por carretera sin poder beber ni comer, soltarlos en los corrales...




> encierros


Nada más que hay que ver cualquier encierro para darse cuenta que a un toro se le hace de todo, y si son vaquillas, ya ni te cuento... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Salut

^^ En el caso de los maltratos en encierros, es algo que debe vigilarse... porque supone un riesgo importante para los participantes.

En el resto, está claro que no es algo digamos "100% limpio", pero dista muchísimo del nivel de crueldad que supone picarlo, clavarle banderillas y luego cuando algunos fallan con la espada  :Mad: 

Vamos, no hay color.. a mi si me dan a elegir entre ir 5 horas en el maletero de un coche y que me claven las banderillas durante 30 minutos (incluso sin morir, para no entrar este punto), me quedo con las 5 horas en el maletero de lejííísimos...


Es como con la contaminación: hasta tirándonos un cuesco contaminamos. Pero hay umbrales a partir de los cuales es intolerable.

----------


## FEDE

Respeto totalmente al que no le gusta como se trata al toro en el ruedo, como tambien respeto al que no le gusta el boxeo o el fútbol o cualquier espectáculo, pero de hay a prohibir un espectáculo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pienso que hay es dónde bienen las confrontaciones entre las personas, yo soy del lema: vive y deja vivir. :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Bueno estamos en un estado de derecho hasta ahí todo bien matar a un toro en una plaza es hacer sufrir a animal y MATAR A UN CRIO EN EL BIENTRE DE SU MADRE QUE ES??????????????? eso por lo sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssé tambien está permitido por el parlamento  :Mad:  que alguien me explique este cacao mental que una cosa es mala y la otra es buena

----------


## sergi1907

> Bueno estamos en un estado de derecho hasta ahí todo bien matar a un toro en una plaza es hacer sufrir a animal y MATAR A UN CRIO EN EL BIENTRE DE SU MADRE QUE ES??????????????? eso por lo sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssé tambien está permitido por el parlamento  que alguien me explique este cacao mental que una cosa es mala y la otra es buena


Eso habría que peguntárselo a esos señores que dicen que nos representan, cuando lo que hacen es enriquecerse a nuestra costa. :Mad:

----------


## ARAGORM

> Eso habría que peguntárselo a esos señores que dicen que nos representan, cuando lo que hacen es enriquecerse a nuestra costa.


Ahí lo has clavado sergi, yo creo que una gran cantidad de políticos, van a servirse del pueblo en vez de servir al pueblo.  :Mad:

----------


## suer

Hola a todos,

Rspecto al tema este, podríamos hablar largo y tendido, y al igual que en el tema de los trasvases no nos pondríamos de acuerdo. También es cierto que este tema se podría coger desde cualquier punto y cada uno puede opinar lo que crea conveniente.

Parece ser por una parte que es otro episodio de un enfrentamiento entre nacionalismos, el catalánista y el españolista y no ha de ser así. La gente se piensa que no hay catalistas a la que les gusta los toros? Y españolistas a los que no les gusta? De los partidos representados en el Parlament, los dos grupos mayoritarios han dado libertad de voto a sus diputados. En los socialistas hay tanto taurinos como no taurinos y en las filas de CIU, partido nacionalista, hay gente muy aficionada a la tauromaquia.

Por otra parte, en su intervención, uno de los diputados de un partido contrario a los toros afirmaba que en Cataluña no hay dehesas, aludiendo a la inexistencia de de ganaderías taurinas. Cosa no cierta, en la carretera que va de Amposta a Sant Carles de la Rápita hay una.

Hay que recordar que la iniciativa no ha surgido de ningún partido con representación en el Parlament, sino de una ILP con bastantes miles de firmas.

También es cierto que los antitaurinos no sólo se han manifestado a la entrada de las plazas de Cataluña, sino que lo hacen en un buen número de plazas del resto del territorio. Recordar también que Canarias ya hace años que prohibió los toros en su territorio y nadie se ha quejado mucho.

Bueno, veo que me estoy extendiendo y andando de un sitio a otro. En mi modesta opinión yo no habría prohibido las corridas, es un espectaculo, arte, tradición o como se quiera llamar qye ya hace años está en crisis y poco a poco va perdiendo fuerza.

Iniciativas como las del Parlament, aparte de toda la polémica que han levantado, han hecho, que algunos pueblos de Cataluña, en los que hace años que ya no se celebraban correbous, los vuelvan a programar en sus fiestas mayores, "hay que conservar la tradición".

Si uno de los aspectos valorados para la prohibición ha sido el maltrato del toro, como maltrato inhumano que ningún animal ha de sufrir para el disfrute del respetable, entonces, no seamos hipócritas, la ley se ha quedado corta, o ees que no sufren los animales en los correbous, bouscapllaçats o bous embolats?

He visto corridas y he visto correbous.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Luján

> Este tipo de actos no tienen cabida dentro de la libertad individual, en tanto en cuanto afectan a terceras partes (al toro, que aunque no sea humano sí que tiene derecho a no ser torturado).
> 
> Con casi todos los animales se ha prohibido la tortura, pero con el toreo se hizo una inaceptable excepción. Al menos en Cataluña se ha corregido.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, que se han planteado un monton de ILP similares, incluso en Madrid... y el primer lugar en donde se prohibieron fue en Canarias. Así que el argumento "nacionalista" no tiene mucho sentido.





> Si, pero a quien interesa enfrentar a Canarias y España. Sería un absurdo. En cambio ahora hay tema para llenar mítines y conseguir votos.
> 
> Yo soy contrario a cualquier maltrato a los animales, se llame como se llame, y esté en la región que esté, pero ahora resulta que si digo que soy antitaurino es que soy catalanista y antiespañol.
> Todo esto dice muy poco de todos los españoles, siempre más pendientes del enfrentamiento que de la unión.



Por alusiones:

En Canarias no se prohibieron las corridas de toros (allá por los 70s) por motivos ni políticos ni proteccionistas. Simplemente fue una ley para afirmar algo que ya era tradición.

En Canarias se celebraron muy pocas corridas de toros, pues resultaba extremadamente caro, ya que había que importarlo todo. Casi que hasta los aficionados también.

De hecho la plaza de toros de Tenerife se ha usado más como recinto para las galas del Carnaval que para corridas de toros.

Creo recordar que la última corrida de toros en Canarias fue en los 50... hasta los 70 u 80 cuando se prohibieron llovió mucho.



Respecto a lo de los temas nacionalistas, en Canarias hay muchos que piden la independencia. Y algunos llegaron a usar la violencia: A causa de una aviso de bomba en un aeropuerto se produjo el que todavía es el accidente de aviación con más muertes de la historia. Y sí. Hay algunos a los que les interesa, y mucho, enfrentar a Canarias con el resto de España, pero eso es otra historia.

----------


## ben-amar

Si a mi no me gusta el tabaco o me molesta, lo prohibo.
Si no me gustan los toros, lo prohibo.
Si soy catolico, todo el mundo a pagar incluso sin serlo.
Ese tipo de preteccionismo, autoritarismo, imposicion de ideas y creencias solo tiene un nombre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ese tipo de preteccionismo, autoritarismo, imposicion de ideas y creencias solo tiene un nombre.


¿Cuál?


Desde mi punto de vista sin animo de molestar a nadie, creo que este es el primer paso que han dado los catalanes para independizarse.

Por cierto, este tema etá dando discusiones en muchos sitios y he visto muchos temas cerrados por ahí, espero que los moderadores no tenga que hacerlo aquí.

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿Cuál?
> 
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista sin animo de molestar a nadie, creo que este es el primer paso que han dado los catalanes para independizarse.
> 
> Por cierto, este tema etá dando discusiones en muchos sitios y he visto muchos temas cerrados por ahí, espero que los moderadores no tenga que hacerlo aquí.


Amigo mio, cuando alguien te quiere imponer una cosa, por un motivo u otro, con el pretexto que sea, se entra en un regimen como el que tuvimos.
Y el unico motivo que habria para cerrar este hilo, considero yo, seria el utilizar el foro para hacer politica.
Un abrazo

----------


## FEDE

> ¿Cuál?
> 
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista sin animo de molestar a nadie, creo que este es el primer paso que han dado los catalanes para independizarse.
> 
> Por cierto, este tema etá dando discusiones en muchos sitios y he visto muchos temas cerrados por ahí, espero que los moderadores no tenga que hacerlo aquí.


No se debe generalizar, está ley no lo han votado los catalanes, lo a votado el parlamento catalán, ni tampoco creo que todos los catalanes quieran la independecia, ni todos los vascos. 
Está ley es politiqueo barato en busca de votos, lo que no saben es que muchos se le pueden volver en contra, tantos a lo que votaron que si como a los que votaron que no.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> No se debe generalizar, está ley no lo han votado los catalanes, lo a votado el parlamento catalán, ni tampoco creo que todos los catalanes quieran la independecia, ni todos los vascos. 
> Está ley es politiqueo barato en busca de votos, lo que no saben es que muchos se le pueden volver en contra, tantos a lo que votaron que si como a los que votaron que no. 
> 
> Un saludo


Creo que no se podía haber explicado mejor. Lo triste es que estos juegos les fun¡cionan a unos y aotro a la hora de captar votos.

Un saludo

----------


## aberroncho

Cada vez que sale el debate de toros sí o toros no, me acuerdo de lo que me decía un gran amigo mío aficionado desde pequeño a las corridas de toros:

Donde se ponga una buena corrida, que se quite el fútbol.........


.......y los toros.

----------


## ben-amar

> No se debe generalizar, está ley no lo han votado los catalanes, lo a votado el parlamento catalán, ni tampoco creo que todos los catalanes quieran la independecia, ni todos los vascos. 
> Está ley es politiqueo barato en busca de votos, lo que no saben es que muchos se le pueden volver en contra, tantos a lo que votaron que si como a los que votaron que no. 
> 
> Un saludo


Eso es hablar usando el cerebro. ¡Muy bien, Fede!

----------


## javalientem

> Este tipo de actos no tienen cabida dentro de la libertad individual, en tanto en cuanto afectan a terceras partes (al toro, que aunque no sea humano sí que tiene derecho a no ser torturado).
> 
> Con casi todos los animales se ha prohibido la tortura, pero con el toreo se hizo una inaceptable excepción. Al menos en Cataluña se ha corregido.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, que se han planteado un monton de ILP similares, incluso en Madrid... y el primer lugar en donde se prohibieron fue en Canarias. Así que el argumento "nacionalista" no tiene mucho sentido.


Hola foreros, si no quereis afectar de manera irreversible al foro, NO HABLEIS DE ESTAS COSAS, pero con todo os voy a dar mi opinion, en cuanto a Canarias, aqui si se prohibieron, por protejer al animal contra el maltrato que suponia el traslado en barco a las islas y en cuanto al maltrato, en general a animales dime tu, si tener un perro ó cualquier otro animal en un piso (aunque este tenga 100 m2) y que ademas este castrado, y que ademas tenga sobrepeso, y hasta alguna deformacion, ademas de tener que aguantar al dueño, no durante 10/15 minutos que dure el toro en la plaza (no tengo mucha idea :EEK!: ) si no durante toda su vida, los toros de lidia en sus 5 años de vida hasta que llegan a la plaza viven totalmente libres en recintos inmensos donde hasta fecha cercana a la corrida los seleccionan tienen poco ó nulo contacto con humanos, ademas de que nadie obliga a nadie a nada, hasta ahora en Cataluña, que tendreis que ir a ver los toros a Nimes  :Big Grin:  ó a alguna comunidad que si lo permitan, como en los mejores tiempos de libertad con franco, con el cine   :Confused:  :Confused:   :Big Grin:  
Un saludo para todos

----------


## nando

olé olé torito guapo  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX8HPD3jIT0

----------


## F. Lázaro

> olé olé torito guapo 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX8HPD3jIT0


Olé Olé!!!

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

> olé olé torito guapo 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX8HPD3jIT0





> Olé Olé!!!



Jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   que foreros mas imaginativos tenemos.
Salu2

----------


## Salut

> Bueno estamos en un estado de derecho hasta ahí todo bien matar a un toro en una plaza es hacer sufrir a animal y MATAR A UN CRIO EN EL BIENTRE DE SU MADRE QUE ES??????????????? eso por lo sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssé tambien está permitido por el parlamento  que alguien me explique este cacao mental que una cosa es mala y la otra es buena


Esto es meterse en otros derroteros que poco tienen que ver, entre otras cosas porque un embrión dista muchísimo de ser un ser con entidad suficiente para considerarlo "un crio". 

Creo que sí que es muy discutible que permitan hasta la semana 14, pero la idea de una ley de plazos es en general correcta: durante los primeros días es como una simple bacteria -sin unidades funcionales de ningún tipo-, durante algunas semanas no es diferente de un vegetal, luego podría compararse con una medusa o un insecto... La clave está en el desarrollo sensorial.

Probablemente el plazo máximo debería haberse establecido en la semana 8.



PD: Y nadie dice que el problema sea matar al toro (también matamos vacas, pollos, etc.) sino TORTURARLO y convertir dicha tortura en espectáculo.

Estoy convencido de que la parte artística que pueda haber se consigue igualmente sin derramar una gota de sangre.





> Si uno de los aspectos valorados para la prohibición ha sido el maltrato del toro, como maltrato inhumano que ningún animal ha de sufrir para el disfrute del respetable, entonces, no seamos hipócritas, la ley se ha quedado corta, o ees que no sufren los animales en los correbous, bouscapllaçats o bous embolats?


En teoria ya está prohibida la práctica que le cause daño severo:




> Sin embargo, la Asociación mantiene que no pueden ser autorizadas las modalidades de "correbous" conocidas como "toros de fuego" y "toros ensogados" ya que *la Ley catalana de Protección de los animales establece que en los "correbous" queda prohibido inferir daños a los animales*.
> 
> De hecho, recuerda esta entidad, la ley reconoce a los animales "sensibilidad física y psíquica" en su artículo 2.2 por lo que prohíbe "provocarles sufrimientos o causarles estados de ansiedad o miedo" (artículo 2.3), y remarca *en el artículo 6.2 que "en los 'correbous' queda prohibido inferir daños a los animales"*.


http://www.publico.es/espana/330129/...ibir/correbous


Y con esto y un bizcocho, doy por concluida mi intervencion en este hilo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Esto es meterse en otros derroteros que poco tienen que ver, entre otras cosas porque un embrión dista muchísimo de ser un ser con entidad suficiente para considerarlo "un crio". 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Y nadie dice que el problema sea matar al toro (también matamos vacas, pollos, etc.) sino TORTURARLO y convertir dicha tortura en espectáculo.
> 
> Estoy convencido de que la parte artística que pueda haber se consigue igualmente sin derramar una gota de sangre. 
> ...


El problema querido salud que para sacar toda la brabura al toro hay que atacarle para que el toro se pille un rebote de mil demonios y busque el capote, que particularmente a mi no me vá a pillar porque suelo estar lejos de estos festejos  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  yo sé que morir tenemos que morir de algo pero por asta de toro pués como que no :Big Grin:  haciendo el amore seía una buena muerte  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: ......jajajaja :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ivanmilitar

esto es lo que les gusta a los políticos.... prohibir por prohibir! que yo sepa antes en Barcelona exixtían tres plazas de toros y actualmente una. ¿ cúal es la tendencia? pues ha desaparecer! con el paso del tiempo los toros no tendrán cabida en Barcelona, caerán por su propio peso, pero para los políticos nacionalistas catalanes hay que separar todo lo que pueda unir de alguna manera a España y Cataluña. que los toros se denominan fiesta nacional, pues nos los cargamos! pero el colmo de la hipocresía señores, llega cuando uno mira el cartel de reclamo turístico (hasta 2015) de la ciudad de Barcelona y puede leer " toros, flamenco, sangría y paella " olé!!!!! jejejejejeje! sobre el maltrato a los animales y tal, decir que a muchas personas se les llena la boca con buenas intenciones, pero el movimiento se demuestra andando, más vale que se preocuparan de atender comedores sociales, ayuda en geriátricos, visitar a los enfermos, ayudar en orfanatos y mil cosas más que se pueden hacer para mejorar este mundo. tb hay muchas empresas que necesitan personal para poder recoger animales abandonados y demás. lo dicho, yo no apoyo los toros, pero no los prohíbo.

----------


## REEGE

Vengo de mis vacaciones, con una España Campeona del Mundo, y me llevo la sorpresa de que en Cataluña quieren prohibir los toros... Ésto parece el mundo al revés, pero hasta donde pueden llegar éstos tíos... Todo ésto lo trae el dar a las comunidades autónomas unas competencias que jamás se les deberían haber dado. El toro de lidia es el pan de mucha gente, un arte y un emblema de España. Es una lucha cuerpo a cuerpo con un animal que representa a una España que poco a poco se está resquebrajando... Yo apenas he visto una decena de corridas de toros, pero no veo nada nórmal que unos políticos que sólo desean la independencia de una de nuestras comunidades autónomas, campen a sus anchas. Y eso sí, deciros también que lo que no me parece nada lógico son algunos otros festejos que son los que perjudican realmente al nombre de Toro, y que muestra lo salvajes que a veces podemos ser con los animales. Un saludo y Aupa España a todos, que ya he vuelto... :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Serafín Marín: "Me planteo irme de esta dictadura"

El diestro catalán Serafín Marín, que rompió a llorar al conocerse el veredicto de la votación, ha reconocido en esRadio que "no me imaginaba esa votación, ha sido un golpe muy duro".

El diestro llegó a afirmar que se marcharía de Cataluña y este miércoles ha reiterado que "me planteo irme pero no sólo por los toros sino por la dictadura que estamos viviendo. Y puso como ejemplo la reprimenda de varias formaciones políticas que se dio a los taxistas en Barcelona por llevar la bandera española en honor a la selección de fútbol.

En este sentido, Marín afirmó que no quiere esta situación "ni para mi vida ni para mis hijos". De hecho, varios defensores de la tauromaquia que acudieron a la Cámara regional dijeron al diestro que si encontrasen un trabajo, aún cobrando la mitad, no dudarían en irse de Cataluña.

Muy indignado, el torero criticó las intervenciones de ERC y de ICV que, a su juicio, eran "barbaridades y mentiras" como que se drogan a los toros con morfina antes de las corridas.

Fuente: http://www.burladero.com/entrevistas...luna/dictadura

Serafín, mi apoyo más sincero, dignidad, barretina y senyera. *Libertad y respeto por encima de todas las cosas. Tantos años luchando por tener esos dos derechos, para que vengan ahora cuatro políticos que apretando un botón, coarten la libertad de esta manera* 


Un saludo.

----------


## culipardo

Soy aficionado a los toros y estoy en contra de prohibiciones de este tipo. No obstante me parece que se le está dando una importancia exagerada al tema. Si la mayoría de los catalanes no quieren que exista la fiesta en Cataluña pues que le vamos a hacer, y al catalán que le guste que se desplace a Zaragoza, Castellón o Nimes y punto.
Lo que no me gusta es la utilización política que hacen unos esgrimiendo que todo es un complot nacionalista (la fiesta ya agonizaba en Cataluña y hubiera acabado muriendo por falta de interés) ni la que hacen los independentistas  para apuntarse el tanto como un pasito más en su particulara camino de separación de España.

----------


## Quini

Sinceramente , creo que si se acabaran las corridas de toros , el toro bravo correría el peligro de extinguirse como tal , no creo que nadie tuviera interés en criar estos animales solo por ocio , sería demasiado costoso , si el toro bravo existe es estrechamente vinculado a las corridas .

----------


## nando

Lo que repugna es que los mismos que han prohibido los toros, y muchos de los que defienden la prohibición, no dudarán en pasear sus carnes cubiertas con la piel de otros animales a los que, en ocasiones, se les habrá arrancado cuando aún estaban vivos, en aras de la calidad. Pasan del lema "No a los toros" al lema "Piel noble" sin que se les arrugue un músculo. Dan asco.
Curro Romero dice hoy en un diario de tirada nacional:
La abolición de la cultura es un síntoma de las sociedades enfermizas.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo que repugna es que los mismos que han prohibido los toros, y muchos de los que defienden la prohibición, no dudarán en pasear sus carnes cubiertas con la piel de otros animales a los que, en ocasiones, se les habrá arrancado cuando aún estaban vivos, en aras de la calidad. Pasan del lema "No a los toros" al lema "Piel noble" sin que se les arrugue un músculo. Dan asco.
> *Curro Romero dice hoy en un diario de tirada nacional:
> La abolición de la cultura es un síntoma de las sociedades enfermizas*.


El que quiera ir a los toros que vaya y el que no le guste que no vaya, no soy partidario de toros (no me gustan las corridas de toros) ni de prohibicion; de ahí a llamar cultura al toreo hay un abismo, pero claro, viniendo de quien viene la frase.....

----------


## ARAGORM

> El que quiera ir a los toros que vaya y el que no le guste que no vaya, no soy partidario de toros (no me gustan las corridas de toros) ni de prohibicion; de ahí a llamar *cultura* al toreo hay un abismo, pero claro, viniendo de quien viene la frase.....


Si no queremos que se llame cultura a los toros, entonces deberiamos pedir a la Real Academia Española que cambie su definición.
En el punto tres de la definición de la palabra cultura dice: Conjunto de modos de vida y *costumbres*, conocimientos y grado de desarrollo artístico, científico, industrial, en una época, grupo social, etc.

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Si no queremos que se llame cultura a los toros, entonces deberiamos pedir a la Real Academia Española que cambie su definición.
> En el punto tres de la definición de la palabra cultura dice: Conjunto de modos de vida y *costumbres*, conocimientos y grado de desarrollo artístico, científico, industrial, en una época, grupo social, etc.
> 
> Un saludo.


Y ¿en que grupo encuandras el toreo? ¿cientifico, industrial? Porque lo de arte ... mejor dejarlo.
Pero todo es cuestion de opiniones

----------


## jasg555

Lo mejor sería dejar el debate, porque siempre se lía.

Mi opinión sobre los toros me la reservo, es un tema que no tiene nada que ver con los embalses.

Hay algunos temas como los de la selección o los de los coches o motos que unen, pero éste siempre desune.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Lo mejor sería dejar el debate, porque siempre se lía.
> 
> Mi opinión sobre los toros me la reservo, es un tema que no tiene nada que ver con los embalses.
> 
> Hay algunos temas como los de la selección o los de los coches o motos que unen, pero éste siempre desune.


Llevas toda la razón jasg555, aunque yo respeto todas las opiniones, cada uno es libre de pensar como quiera.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Llevas toda la razón jasg555, aunque yo respeto todas las opiniones, cada uno es libre de pensar como quiera.
> Un saludo.


Hola ARAGORM, hola a todos:

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, yo también respeto todas las opiniones, aunque alguna no las comparta, al igual que respeto al que no comparte las mías.
Espero que así sea el seguimiento de este hilo, de lo contrario creo que se debería cerrar. :Cool: 

Aquí os dejo un eslace de una pagina que habla sobre la tauromaquia, sacado de Wikipedia.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tauromaquia

Y aquí otro de la discusión, desde donde podeís aceder desde la pagina anterior.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discusi%C3%B3n:Tauromaquia

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Lo mejor sería dejar el debate, porque siempre se lía.
> 
> Mi opinión sobre los toros me la reservo, es un tema que no tiene nada que ver con los embalses.
> 
> Hay algunos temas como los de la selección o los de los coches o motos que unen, pero éste siempre desune.


Hola a mi personalmente los toros me dán igual no los entiendo pero no soy partidario de este tipo de prohibiciones porque que creo que hay quienes viven de esto osea que crea empleo y comforme estan las cosas en vez de arreglar desarreglamos en fin si lo creen conveniente que se cierre esta discusión pués como bien dices aqui hablamos de EMBALSES  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## javalientem

> Lo mejor sería dejar el debate, porque siempre se lía.
> 
> Mi opinión sobre los toros me la reservo, es un tema que no tiene nada que ver con los embalses.
> 
> Hay algunos temas como los de la selección o los de los coches o motos que unen, pero éste siempre desune.


totalmente de acuerdo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un documento para guardar en nuestras videotecas, para que podamos enseñarles a nuestros hijos/nietos que fue la Monumental de Barcelona  :Smile: , una vez que se haga efectiva la vergonzosa prohibición aprobada

*Jose Tomás, Indulto en Barcelona, 2008...Espectacular faena, histórica, y ejemplar comportamiento de los aficionados* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQkfgHsyDOo

A partir de la mitad es tremendo  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Al margen de si toros sí o toros no, lo que me llama la atención en esta historia es la hipocresía de los políticos, ya que cuando se votó en el Parlamento Catalán algunos partidos dieron libertad de voto por motivos de conciencia o animalistas. Y cuando en el Parlamento Español se votó la Ley del Aborto esos mismos partidos no dieron libertad de voto.
Qué curioso, ante la tortura o muerte de un animal votan en conciencia y ante la muerte de un feto humano no pueden votar en conciencia.

----------


## delarbol

Hay que madurar pues un poco crueles son, y como bien cultural ya tenemos el segundo país mas rico en monumentos del mundo. Que no en cultura.
Gracias

----------

